# Seedlings are too tall



## brtt_gry420 (Mar 1, 2012)

I just germinated and planted a new set of seedlings under my growlight. The first set of leaves have grown well and they are starting on their second, but their stems are much too long and stringy. Is there an easy way too fix this so the seedling can still grow to have healthy full lives, or have i ruined them? Would it work if i just planted an inch or so of the stem under the soil level when i re-pot them?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 1, 2012)

yes just plant them a little deeper when you transplant them


:welcome: To MP


----------



## Irish (Mar 1, 2012)

and blow a light fan breeze on them to strengthen them...


----------



## pcduck (Mar 1, 2012)

Get the light as close as you can without burning them and like Ozzy and Irish has mentioned, transplant them deeper and get a fan blowing across them.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Mar 1, 2012)

Everythin said just as I would be sayin all 3 folks be right on the game. Much luck partner yual be fixed up ifin yual listen to them.

BWD


----------



## Classic (Mar 1, 2012)

brtt_gry420 said:
			
		

> Would it work if i just planted an inch or so of the stem under the soil level when i re-pot them?


I sprout seeds in Jiffy pellets for no other reason except that they are very small "pots".  It's common to see a plant barely breaking ground in the morning and, by afternoon, it's a couple of inches tall with a couple of small leaves at the top.

I put them in their first real home after a couple of days and bury virtually all of the stem.  I plant them as deep as I can without covering any of the leaves.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 1, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> yes just plant them a little deeper when you transplant them
> 
> 
> :welcome: To MP



:yeahthat:

Could mean a lack of light, what are you using??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, you can bury the stem, but you need to make sure that this does not keep happening.  Your light may be too weak and/or too far away.  What kind and size of light are you using in how much space?  

Also, as Irish mentioned, get a small fan blowing on them to help strengthen the stem.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 2, 2012)

Classic said:
			
		

> It's common to see a plant barely breaking ground in the morning and, by afternoon, it's a couple of inches tall with a couple of small leaves at the top.


 
yeah when your underlit. imo stems should never strech like that...never, no excuse if properly lit.

heres the only seedling i have at the moment, even this one is starting to stretch a bit more than i like. but thats cause of my dome that im using in the background for other seeds.




if seedlings are allowed to continute growing without the transplant, it will not survive. if your seedlings are stretching get that taken care of first thing before starting anymore. get it down where you dont have to bury stems just for it to grow proper. to me it is a issue.

jmo


----------



## Classic (Mar 2, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> yeah when your underlit. imo stems should never strech like that...never, no excuse if properly lit.


I usually pop the seeds while sitting above a small wattage lamp for warmth.  As soon as a seed breaks ground, it goes into a window sill until all seeds are up.  Then they move to a real pot and into the grow room.  It's a south facing window.  It may be the short amount of daylight this time of year.

I could change that, of course, but I've never seen a problem with burying them an extra inch or so.  It works and I never thought about changing something that wasn't causing a problem.

I've planted a zillion tomatoes over the years and they all get stems buried.  I guess I assumed that MJ worked the same way.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 2, 2012)

it's fine, it happens, all you have to do is bury the stem abit and after two weeks move them a to a much more strong and  viable light source w/ adequate lumens.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Mar 2, 2012)

Burying stems is fine, done it a few time myself when needed. Preventing it in the first place is a must for me.


----------



## brtt_gry420 (Mar 2, 2012)

I thank all of you very very much for your advise, i have a degree in horticultural science but i am very new too growing marijuana, and i am very eager really get into this. I do have a small fan on them now, i think it may have been because i didnt put them close enough too the light, afraid they would get burned, but its not as hot as i thought it was. The leaves are coming in great now, and i will repot them in the moring. I gave them a very week solution, high on nitrogen. It is ok to do whith very young plants, right?
       -Brett


----------



## Dragonfly2921 (Mar 3, 2012)

brtt_gry420 said:
			
		

> I thank all of you very very much for your advise, i have a degree in horticultural science but i am very new too growing marijuana, and i am very eager really get into this. I do have a small fan on them now, i think it may have been because i didnt put them close enough too the light, afraid they would get burned, but its not as hot as i thought it was. The leaves are coming in great now, and i will repot them in the moring. I gave them a very week solution, high on nitrogen. It is ok to do whith very young plants, right?
> -Brett



If you have the ability - simply putting a (20-23w) cfl bulb over it during the seedling stage would be more than adequate (around 2-3 inches from it is ok) and it won't stretch - you could keep it there for 10-14 days, and not have to touch it, then transplant. A good spray bottle is a must as well for light misting/watering.  Seedlings aren't dependent on super HPS lighting or nutrition from my experience, just plain water and room temps. 

I'll let the others answer your N question, but I can guess you'll be met with a "don't do it" response, it depends on your soil type ultimately, but it's not necessary at all this early, think it's safe to say that much.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 3, 2012)

*but I can guess you'll be met with a "don't do it" response*

Seedlings don't need fed this young, you're more likely to "burn" them than help them!


----------

